# Hyperlink sind fehlerhaft.



## fredolin (29. November 2010)

Hallo Leuts,

ich habe eine Webseite gebaut, wo die Hyperlink nicht so funktionieren wie sie eigentlich sollten. Die Seite ist in CSS, PHP (ohne MySQL) und XHTNL gebaut.

Ich bin zu blind oder zu blöde den Fehler zu finden.

Hier mal der Link:http://scantax.bplaced.net

Oben in der Naviugation könnt Ihr sehen, wenn man geklickt hat, das der Link breiter wird. AUf der Startseite könnt Ihr sehen wenn Ihr auf den Link  unter dem Wort "*hier*" klickt, was ich meine.

Könntet mir da einer helfen und den Wald, den ich vor lauter Bäume nicht sehe.. Würde mich sehr freuen.

Danke und viele Grüße
Fredolin


----------



## SpiceLab (29. November 2010)

Deine fehlerhafte Notation der unvollständig gruppierten Selektoren, und die falsche Reihenfolge beim Benennen der  Pseudoklassen focus wird vor :active genannt) sorgen beim Anklicken der Links für dieses störungsanfällige Resultat.

Aus

```
ul.topNavi li a:link, 
a:visited,
a:active, 
a:focus  { }
```

wird

```
ul.topNavi li a:link, 
ul.topNavi li a:visited, 
ul.topNavi li a:focus, 
ul.topNavi li a:active  { }
```

Die Kommatas trennen die vier gruppierten Selektoren voneinander, was in der Praxis bedeutet, dass der "Präfix" *ul.topNavi li* ausschließlich dem ersten Selektor mit der :link-Pseudoklasse am Ende der Kette gilt, und alleinig gegenüber seinen drei Nachfolgern den korrekten Selektor für Nachfahren definiert.

Und dabei bist du hier schonmal in deinem Thema CSS Navigation auf genau diese beiden begangenen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht worden :suspekt:

Wie's leider scheint, und durch deinen heutigen frisch aufgewärmten kalten Kaffee den Eindruck erweckt, haben seinerzeit das 
Feedback und die fachkundigen Erläuterungen des Users nicht den Weg in dein Langzeitgedächtnis gefunden, geschweige denn, dass du dich dieser Tage daran erinnert hättest, erst vor 4 Monaten im Sommer mit demselben Problem konfrontriert gewesen zu sein, und einfach nochmal  in dem Thema den Sachverhalt zu erkunden.

Und dabei heißt es doch umgangssprachlich, dass man aus Schaden klug wird, aus seinen unterlaufenen Fehlern dazulernt.

So gesehen hätte es dir eigentlich selbst im dunkelsten, und dicht besiedelsten Wald in den Sinn kommen müssen, da ja ausschließlich dieser Deklarationsblock in deinem CSS für das (Fehl) Verhalten dieser Links zuständig ist.

Wer sich aber so talentiert im Verdrängen behauptet, dem wird in seiner persönlichen und beruflichen Entwicklungsphase wohl kaum ein bedeutender Schritt nach vorne gelingen, dafür aber turnusmäßig in regelmäßigen Intervallen mit den gleichen Fragen hier im Forum aufschlagen, bis sie keiner mehr hören / lesen mag.

Und wieso nutzt du nicht einfach zu Beginn des Stylesheets den universellen Selektor, der alle im HTML-Dokument enthaltenen Elemente einbezieht, anstatt in so ziemlich jedem Regelblock die beiden Angaben *margin:0* und *padding:0* zu wiederholen, und so den CSS-code unnötig aufzublähen?


----------



## fredolin (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke spacelab,

aber ich finde es nicht toll, das Du dann einen so runter machen muss. Ich habe hier nach meinen Fragen hier gesucht. Leider habe ich die nicht so schnell gefunden. Somit habe ich dann diese neuen Frage gestellt.

Aber ich denke es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein, ob er eine neuen Frage stellt oder nicht. Wir sind alle keine perfekte Menschen. Jeder kann einen Fehler machen und sollte darum nicht verurteilt werden.

Denn noch bedanke ich mich für deine Hilfe.


----------

